# Woodman Post EL Seat Post



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone have one? How do you like them and do they hold up to riding. Im thinking of getting one for my mountain bike but was not sure on them. My seat is about half way back as it is with a setback post now so i wanted to know if it would work out good having it all the way back with no setback. Or am i just better off going with a bontrager XXX lite post with setback.

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/catalog/categorie.php?cat=sea&lang=en&art=sea3


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

better off with the xxxlite w/ setback. putting your seat all the way back on a clamp system like the woodman one puts wayy too much stress on the system, IMO. a more sturdy one, a la thomson, maybe, but not the woodman/kcnc-style clamp.


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

I ride one with the saddle about dead center. No probs so far. I'm 150# FWIW


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*no problem...*

As long as you are within the seats adjustement range there is no problem to have the seat in the back. it might even get you more cushion because of this.

The Woodmans are lightest seatpostst that you still can pay. Lighter are only Schmolke and AX-Lightness which both cost more than 3 times as much!

The Woodman seatpostst get intensively tested and according to Woodman pass the required DIN test 4 times!

31,6/350:132g
31,6/400:141g

I removed the Woodman-logo on mine and it weighs 130g (31,6/350). As you can see it also is pretty much clamped in the front of the rails.No problems at all.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah but would it be fine for mountain biking?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

How did you remoe the Logo's ... can ya give some details... I wanna remoe logos on a carbon Saddle...


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

I'm riding it on my full rigid MTB.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> How did you remoe the Logo's ... can ya give some details... I wanna remoe logos on a carbon Saddle...


to remove , sand it with sand paper and then re - paint with clear coat


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

eliflap said:


> to remove , sand it with sand paper and then re - paint with clear coat


How do you know when to stop?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00108.jpg

a friend weighted it


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

dmcgoy said:


> How do you know when to stop?


when logo is deleted ...


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

I love this seat post, but did have some problems! I weight 148lbs. and landed on the end of the seat on a crash. The ends of the carbon top piece broke off and one of the aluminum clamps got bent. I then used the carbon top piece from my tune seat post. The same thing happened again. This time the bent clamp snapped I emailed woodman about the situation and got a quick reply. After emailing some pictures they denied any warranty replacement or free parts. Which I never mentioned, they offered if the pictures justified. I would have been amazed if the warrantied the issue, but would have taken it
I will say the first crash I expected to see the seatpost in a thousand pieces, but not even a scratch. Still love the post and the customer service has been very very good. Nino's website turned me onto the post and must say, "Thanks" Hard to find a light weight post in 34.6mm. After cutting to my suitable length it now weighs 111grams.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

I love this seat post, but did have some problems! I weight 148lbs. and landed on the end of the seat on a crash. The ends of the carbon top piece broke off and one of the aluminum clamps got bent. I then used the carbon top piece from my tune seat post. The same thing happened again. This time the bent clamp snapped I emailed woodman about the situation and got a quick reply. After emailing some pictures they denied any warranty replacement or free parts. Which I never mentioned, they offered if the pictures justified. I would have been amazed if the warrantied the issue, but would have taken it
I will say the first crash I expected to see the seatpost in a thousand pieces, but not even a scratch. Still love the post and the customer service has been very very good. Nino's website turned me onto the post and must say, "Thanks" Hard to find a light weight post in 34.6mm. After cutting to my suitable length it now weighs 111grams.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Interesting, I emailed then friday about a broken post part and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Any experiences with the aluminum version. For the price, the weight is beyond excellent. I weigh 185 on a FS bike. Any problems that you can see?

Will it be easy for my local shop to order?

G


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, problems. I have the SL plus in 27.2 X 400. Had about 25 miles on it before the top clamps bent, allowing the saddle to fall off and the bottom half round to be lost. Bike was not crashed. I'm sure I could get new parts from Woodman but they refuse to answer any of my emails in the last 2 weeks. And it's also awesome they don't have a phone number listed on their website, so I'm pretty much out of luck.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Soya said:


> Yes, problems. I have the SL plus in 27.2 X 400. Had about 25 miles on it before the top clamps bent, allowing the saddle to fall off and the bottom half round to be lost. Bike was not crashed. I'm sure I could get new parts from Woodman but they refuse to answer any of my emails in the last 2 weeks. And it's also awesome they don't have a phone number listed on their website, so I'm pretty much out of luck.


On a HT or FS? Saddle postition?

I need a zero offset post for my FS bike. I wonder if FS will take enough stress off of it to be OK.
G


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

FS, ridden XC. Saddle position was to the rear, but still within the range on the SLR saddle.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

that sounds weird!

The clamping parts are identical to KCNC and i haven't heard of similar things happen. So far no complaints at all with these posts.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

I emailed them and they always responded quickly.On monday they sent me an invoice for the parts via paypal and I immediately paid. On Wed 5/13 I received an email with a tracking number. So customer service has been very good for me. Here is the contact I used to resolve the parts issue:

Please contact: Chelsea Chen
Email: [email protected]
TEL: + 886 4 2535 0968 - FAX: + 886 4 2535 0900

Good luck


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll probably be 1-2 cm forward from center on a zero set back post so probably will have pretty even pressure centered on it pretty well. I think I will go for one and see what happens. Will save me 50-60 grams on a change I really need to make anyway. 

Would love the carbon one but can't swing the price on that. That's save me 90-100 grams on the post.

G


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Selle Italia recommends not using seatposts with this type of clamping system.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh well...*



sfer1 said:


> Selle Italia recommends not using seatposts with this type of clamping system.


some people say sports is dangerous....go figure!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Selle Italia has been making bicycle saddles since 1897. I'm sure they know better than you.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone know of the US distributor for Woodman? My sponsor LBS is trying to source for me. I want to get them first chance before I order online.

Thanks
G


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

zburt said:


> I emailed them and they always responded quickly.On monday they sent me an invoice for the parts via paypal and I immediately paid. On Wed 5/13 I received an email with a tracking number. So customer service has been very good for me. Here is the contact I used to resolve the parts issue:
> 
> Please contact: Chelsea Chen
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


Is that a british phone number? I'll try the email.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

dang, all the black and pewter stock has been sold from universal. 

G


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

G-live, I tried several different options..distributor, lbs, but they all just sell the whole post and no parts. This was confirmed by the main office. My situation wasn't covered under warranty, but yours might. Use the email I listed in the thread and you will get the help you need. Here is the list of parts they sent me with prices:

Triangle piece: USD15/PRs
Alloy Cradle: USD10/PCs
Carbon Fiber Cradle: USD36/PCs

They will ship straight from the factory in Tiawan. Will update you when mine arrives. I have the carbon, but also ordered the alloy cradle to try.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Soya said:


> Is that a british phone number? I'll try the email.


No response in 4 days from the email. Must have a flag on my email or something:madman:


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just purchased a Carbo EL in the 27.2/400mm size. Weight was 129g on the scale. Quick question though, what size are the ti bolts as I don't think mine are long enough to work with my seat. Thanks!


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Parts arrived in under a week! Pretty good service. Will put back together, weight and ride!


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

i use KCNC ti pro lite, whit SLR tt, and no problems, 

next change woodman seat post..


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

How much do the 2 top clamps and bolts weigh? I ended up buying a Sette apx alloy. Weighed it at 250 grams. The post without the head hardware ended up being 170 grams. I was able to cut and shave the head parts, not too aggressively, and I am down to about 220. I am thinking new top clamps (maybe have some made) will get me in the 200 range which will be pretty good for a $23.00 post. I only wish their carbon post was longer...

G


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Went with the aluminum top piece for some extra durability. Cut the post and is now with new aluminum top piece a total weight of 119g in a 31.6mm.
Carbon top piece: 9g
Aluminum top piece: 15g


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Do not know about Woodman post, but just have cracked bolt head on their seat clamp - while tightening it with a torque wrench. I guess I side loaded it a bit. Those things are not too robust.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*once again...*



Curmy said:


> Do not know about Woodman post, but just have cracked bolt head on their seat clamp - while tightening it with a torque wrench. I guess I side loaded it a bit. Those things are not too robust.


People using torque wrenches in my eyes are....sorry - it just shows lack of feel. It makes me doubt on some guys wrenching capabilities. Just my thoughts and they got just prooven again.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> People using torque wrenches in my eyes are....sorry - it just shows lack of feel. It makes me doubt on some guys wrenching capabilities. Just my thoughts and they got just prooven again.


Do not be an opinionated dick. I can assemble thing by feel just fine - I used to assemble scientific instruments (two of them are flying in space right now) and I know my way around tools. I use the torque wrench at home as that is what my socket bits attach to - and it is an extra prove that I did not over tighten it by accident. This bolt head is just of either poor design or execution.


----------



## WOOdman Components (Jun 2, 2009)

*We change them under warranty*



Curmy said:


> Do not know about Woodman post, but just have cracked bolt head on their seat clamp - while tightening it with a torque wrench. I guess I side loaded it a bit. Those things are not too robust.


We talk about one of the world lightest seat post, of course robust wasn't our first concern. Weight saving and Safety are the primary concern when designing and producing our EL and IT post.

Now concerning your screw I cracked one on one of my EL as well. Yours and mine are the only 2 I know of in the world so I guess we can call this a rare defect. Of course, We do change these screws under warranty. Just confirm in an E-mail if it is the front or rear screws what your address is and We'll send you a replacement ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

WOOdman Components said:


> We talk about one of the world lightest seat post, of course robust wasn't our first concern. Weight saving and Safety are the primary concern when designing and producing our EL and IT post.
> 
> Now concerning your screw I cracked one on one of my EL as well. Yours and mine are the only 2 I know of in the world so I guess we can call this a rare defect. Of course, We do change these screws under warranty. Just confirm in an E-mail if it is the front or rear screws what your address is and We'll send you a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


Oh, I know Woodman makes light things, that's why I buy'em. It was disconcerting that I could crack it that easy, but that would not preclude me from buying again.

I was actually talking about a seatpost clamp collar (deathgrip sl ti), not seat post in my post. It is currently permanently attached - I will need to dremel the bolt (or collar itself) in half to take it off. I keep riding it, as I do not adjust seatpost too often. It is even lighter now with the bolt head cracked off. 

But if you indeed can send me a seat clamp bolt, that would be much appreciated. Nothing but props here then for service - and for actually monitoring user experiences.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Ya, Great service. But don't really understand the question about front or back bolt. They are the same on the seat post carbon sl?
I also use the deathgrip seat clamp and I cranked it pretty good and no problems. Glad to see you on the forum Woodman Components!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Not really sure why my emails were never answered.


----------



## WOOdman Components (Jun 2, 2009)

*Screws not the same length*



zburt said:


> Ya, Great service. But don't really understand the question about front or back bolt. They are the same on the seat post carbon sl?
> I also use the deathgrip seat clamp and I cranked it pretty good and no problems. Glad to see you on the forum Woodman Components!


Good to be here. Thank you.

Because we are keeping the weight as low as possible on all of our products, the front and rear screws are not the same.


----------



## WOOdman Components (Jun 2, 2009)

Soya said:


> Not really sure why my emails were never answered.


Sorry for not answering but we never receive your emails. Resend your email to [email protected] or post your question here we will take care of it.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Very strange. Well the problem I had with the top clamp bending is irrelevant now as I bought another seatpost.


----------



## WOOdman Components (Jun 2, 2009)

Soya said:


> Very strange. Well the problem I had with the top clamp bending is irrelevant now as I bought another seatpost.


Sorry to read that. Anyway the offer stands if you need any component for your seatpost just let me know.

Cheers


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

WOOdman Components said:


> Now concerning your screw I cracked one on one of my EL as well. Yours and mine are the only 2 I know of in the world so I guess we can call this a rare defect. Of course, We do change these screws under warranty. Just confirm in an E-mail if it is the front or rear screws what your address is and We'll send you a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


Make that* 3*. I just received the gold Seat Collar with the Ti bolt. As i was installing it... the crown of the bolt snapped. (It wasn't over tightened because the seat post was still moving side to side) I then had to manually and slowly saw off the bolt down the middle to install back my old collar until I find a steel bolt I trust on your woodman collar.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ReD_tomato said:


> Make that* 3*. I just received the gold Seat Collar with the Ti bolt. As i was installing it... the crown of the bolt snapped. (It wasn't over tightened because the seat post was still moving side to side) I then had to manually and slowly saw off the bolt down the middle to install back my old collar until I find a steel bolt I trust on your woodman collar.


Yeah, I was rather sure that it was not just a random occurrence in my case. That bolt crown is mighty thin. I will saw it off tomorrow, and try to find a ti bolt with regular head design - for 0.1g weight penalty.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

my Deathgrip SL Ti 34.9mm wouldn't tighten enough to stop the seatpost from moving - so rather that risk over tightening the tiny Ti bolt, i shimmed the clamp with some cut-down electrical tape, worked great 1000 miles later & still not budged.

...........Edit...................
does anyone know who stocks the Woodman EL in carbon or alloy - 350mm x 27.2 in black? i've done a few searches in the last month & can't find them anywhere - thanks.


----------



## famagoer (Jun 9, 2009)

WOOdman Components said:


> Sorry to read that. Anyway the offer stands if you need any component for your seatpost just let me know.
> 
> Cheers


other question: can you give me / us some more infos about the new Carbo DX seatpost?

- when will the post be available in europe?
- price?
- what's the weight? the info you give on your hp says, it will be lighter than the carbo el - 100gr vs. 125gr - really?
- can you post a few more pictures instead of the one with view from the top, which is on your hp?

thanks a lot!


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> my Deathgrip SL Ti 34.9mm wouldn't tighten enough to stop the seatpost from moving - so rather that risk over tightening the tiny Ti bolt, i shimmed the clamp with some cut-down electrical tape, worked great 1000 miles later & still not budged.
> 
> ...........Edit...................
> does anyone know who stocks the Woodman EL in carbon or alloy - 350mm x 27.2 in black? i've done a few searches in the last month & can't find them anywhere - thanks.


universalcycles dot com had stock but there are out at the moment. I hope they re-stock, they went fast last time.
G


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

WOOdman Components said:


> Sorry for not answering but we never receive your emails. Resend your email to [email protected] or post your question here we will take care of it.


I send mail to this address, but I haven't got any reply??


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Universal lists the Woodman Post SL Plus Seatpost @ 188g (27.2x400)..
So I went for it in a 31.6 x 400mm..I was disappointed when it weighed in at 237g..:madman:​








~Jake*..................................*


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> Universal lists the Woodman Post SL Plus Seatpost @ 188g (27.2x400)..
> So I went for it in a 31.6 x 400mm..I was disappointed when it weighed in at 237g..:madman:​
> 
> 
> ...


I find it kinda funny that most mfrs posts get heavier with the larger diameter yet Thomson's seem to get lighter. Their 31.6 is lighter than their 27.2. I'll stick with my tuned (to 220 grams) Sette APX for now until I can afford the Woodman carbon post.

G


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

G-Live said:


> How much do the 2 top clamps and bolts weigh? I ended up buying a Sette apx alloy. Weighed it at 250 grams. The post without the head hardware ended up being 170 grams. I was able to cut and shave the head parts, not too aggressively, and I am down to about 220. I am thinking new top clamps (maybe have some made) will get me in the 200 range which will be pretty good for a $23.00 post. I only wish their carbon post was longer...
> 
> G


I've seen you post about this mod to the Sette post a few times. Care to elaborate? Maybe start a new thread? So you got their aluminum post - right?

Also - what type of clamping system is it? Is it like those KCNC's / Woodmans with the tiny little points of contact? I don't see too many complaints, but sure seems like a possible problem area. I tried zoomin on PP's site, but it doesn't show the clamping mechanism clearly. A pic would be awesome.

thanks for the input (apologies for thread hijack)


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Where to buy Carbo EL in 27.2?


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Adrenaline Bikes is the only place I could find:

http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...oryid=2788&ParentID=2023&categoryname=Woodman


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

slcpunk said:


> I've seen you post about this mod to the Sette post a few times. Care to elaborate? Maybe start a new thread? So you got their aluminum post - right?
> 
> Also - what type of clamping system is it? Is it like those KCNC's / Woodmans with the tiny little points of contact? I don't see too many complaints, but sure seems like a possible problem area. I tried zoomin on PP's site, but it doesn't show the clamping mechanism clearly. A pic would be awesome.
> 
> thanks for the input (apologies for thread hijack)


Hey,
Tried to take a couple of pics but did not turn out well. Should have done it before I put it together. Have the saddle in the perfect position for me so do not want to mess with it. The carbon and alloy have the same head. The pics in the mtbr reviews section are pretty good.

The rails give about and inch of solid support top and bottom. Basically, I cut the angles of the barrel supports from the outside edges toward the center giving them a greater angle. I also cut out a recessed machined section all of the way through. Drilled a couple of large holes in areas that did not need support. Also cut the bolts so they were even with the barrel nuts.

Did it all with a roto zip cut off wheel and file. Saved about 30-40 grams or so.

G


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Where to buy Carbo EL in 27.2?


Nino sells them but a bit expensive IMO...
http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/03/woodman-carbo-el-seatposts.html


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Nino sells them but a bit expensive IMO...
> http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/03/woodman-carbo-el-seatposts.html


I decided to look - why is luckynino account on Ebay not active anymore - while the latest feedback is just a couple weeks ago?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

G-Live said:


> Hey,
> Tried to take a couple of pics but did not turn out well. Should have done it before I put it together. Have the saddle in the perfect position for me so do not want to mess with it. The carbon and alloy have the same head. The pics in the mtbr reviews section are pretty good.
> 
> The rails give about and inch of solid support top and bottom. Basically, I cut the angles of the barrel supports from the outside edges toward the center giving them a greater angle. I also cut out a recessed machined section all of the way through. Drilled a couple of large holes in areas that did not need support. Also cut the bolts so they were even with the barrel nuts.
> ...


cool - thanks for the info.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

famagoer said:


> other question: can you give me / us some more infos about the new Carbo DX seatpost?
> 
> - when will the post be available in europe?
> - price?
> ...


I have found that seatpost on german ebay http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=carbo+dx&_sacat=See-All-Categories but the real weight is not as low as that on woodmans website.


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

Universal cycles as 27.2/400 in stock http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=24478

Coupon codes here...http://www.retailmenot.com/view/universalcycles.com


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

What is the weight limit for this post?


----------

